# question about giving kids tetanus anti-toxin.



## sdshoars (Nov 21, 2008)

i have a couple of babies that i am taking to the lady down the road to have them disbudded and tattooed this weekend, and i am not sure how to go about giving the kids anti-toxin. when i gave my does their cd/t last year (SQ) they both developed these lumps under their skin where i injected them, and i don't want the babies to have these... do i give the anti-toxin SQ or IM? and what's the easiest spot to do it on the tiny little babies?

and i am so upset, dh brought home 1ml syringes, so i will have to stick the poor babies twice.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

try the arm pit -- I have never tried that area but others have and like doing it there.

Yes it is SQ


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

Make sure you have Epi on hand if you are giving an antitoxin. There is a much higher risk of anaphylatic reaction, especially if their dam's were given their cdt shots.


----------



## sdshoars (Nov 21, 2008)

so wait.... i don't have nor do i have a way to get any epi?! the dam wasn't given a booster of cd/t, so i thought i HAD to give them the anti toxin before i disbudded them??? i don't think we have a problem with it around here, i live in the nevada desert, so next to nothing lives in the soil...


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

I've had several goats have a reaction to the tetanus antitoxin, so I just don't give it anymore. If you ask a vet what you should do they will tell you that you HAVE to give the antitoxin. It's up to you. I just don't like that stuff anymore since i've had such a bad experience with it.


----------



## cdtrum (Aug 25, 2008)

On the subject of good spots to give shot.....I have never given an injection until today.....I gave it in the arm pit and it worked great....my kid didn't even cry!


----------



## sdshoars (Nov 21, 2008)

well in all honestly, i didn't want to give it to them, it seems overkill to me considering where i live. it's so dry where i live that nothing lives in the soil. our vet has never even seen a goat with worms out here. it just doesn't happen. and since tetanus lives in the soil... i think i'm going to skip it. it's an hour and a half to the vet, and i don't want to risk a reaction to it if i don't have to. thanks.


----------



## yonderhill (Jan 15, 2009)

From everything I have read and from being a LVT I would say that the risk of developing Tetanus far outweighs the risk of an anaphylactic reaction. Especially in unprotected kids. But that is just my 2cents. If your kids have no maternal protection and you decide to use the anti-toxin give it early on the day of disbudding and watch for a reaction (usually occur in the first 20 min) and be prepared to go to the vet if necessary. This is just my though process on the subject, I wish you luck with whatever you choose to do !!

Jennah


----------



## K-Ro (Oct 14, 2007)

I don't give mine the shot anymore before disbudding. The likely hood of them getting tetanus is very slim.


----------



## FarmGirl18 (Oct 5, 2007)

I'm not a big vaccinater, I do vaccinate the boys that I band for tetanus, that's pretty much it. When you disbud it's a clean cauterized wound...I've never had a problem with tetanus from that. And tattooing really isn't much more than just tiny holes in the skin.


----------



## kornhypknotic (May 15, 2009)

OK, extreme newbie question - 

Where can you get epinephrine? I've looked at TSC and at my local feed stores, but I can't find it! :shrug: Is it a prescription thing or can I order it online or from Caprine Supply? 

the farm where I work never gave tetanus shots and they lost at least 1 kid to tetanus every year. this year, since the shots are so cheap, i decided to vaccinate all the babies . . . we'll see how it goes 

btw: the squooshy part of the shoulder/neck area is my favorite place to inject IM. . . my kids don't even flinch . . . never given SQ . . . that one kinda freaks me out for some reason :question:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

The Epinephrine _used_ to be available over the counter and TSC did carry it at one time, but now it is prescription only


----------



## kornhypknotic (May 15, 2009)

I just went to the vet and asked him . . . he said that i didn't need it because once i noticed the symptoms it would be too late to administer it :question: :scratch: . . . never heard that before


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

you can get epi at www.vetserv.com


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

kornhypknotic said:


> I just went to the vet and asked him . . . he said that i didn't need it because once i noticed the symptoms it would be too late to administer it :question: :scratch: . . . never heard that before


I'm sorry, but thats a flat out lie. If we couldn't give epi fast enough then there would be a lot more dead people and animals and there would be no point to carry around epi pens. :scratch:

I have had several goats have anaphylactic reactions to tetanus antitoxin, and if it weren't for the epi they would not be here today! I would approach him again for it and tell him you know thats not true, or just go through vetserv.


----------



## kornhypknotic (May 15, 2009)

RunAround said:


> I'm sorry, but thats a flat out lie. If we couldn't give epi fast enough then there would be a lot more dead people and animals and there would be no point to carry around epi pens. :scratch:


Ok, good! I was kind of thinking he and i weren't on the same page :scratch:

I stuck a kid with penicillin today and saw that there was a little more bleeding than usual :worried: . . . he's fine, but I would have felt a lot better if I had some epi in case it was something serious.

Ummm . . . I can't find it on VSI :shrug: . . . am I looking for a name other than epinephrine?


----------



## Peanutbaby (Oct 3, 2014)

I have two little does, nubians, 4 months old. I am going to disbud them for safety. I got two tetanus shots but dont know if I should give them.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Tetanus toxoid or antitoxin?


----------

